# Poor Nibbles!!



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

She's got very runny eyes andI keep having to wipe them and she is very very wheezy. Although she is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing just fine which is good. She isn't really herself though - very quiet at the moment. The winters just properly started and her cage has been reduced for the winter for warmth - don't know if these have anythin to do with it but just thought i would mention it. I have separared her and Roxy in case it is anything contagious.

I am planning to take her to the vets tomorrow hopefully but just wondering if there was anything i could do to help her up until then.

Thanks for any advice or information you have,

Leanne x


----------



## Shuu (Oct 23, 2005)

Check her teeth. The watery eyes could besomething to do with the teeth. Overwise, keep her comfortable and ifshe stops eating/drinking/pooping/peeing, take her immediately to anemergency vet.
If she's outside, take her in as well.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

*Shuu wrote:*


> Check her teeth. The watery eyes could be something to dowith the teeth. Overwise, keep her comfortable and if she stopseating/drinking/pooping/peeing, take her immediately to an emergencyvet.
> If she's outside, take her in as well.



ok thanks i will check her teeth in a minute, i have bought her in andat the moment shes doing alright in eating etc and i hope it stays thatway. i will definately take her to the vet as soon as possible but oursis shut on sundays :X

I'll keep you updated

leanne xx


Edit: ok i checked the teeth and they look normal to me but what would i be looking for??


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

Could it be snuffles?

I sure hope not 

Leanne x 

ps. picture of eye attached- sorry its siideways


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm glad you're taking her to the vet tomorrow.Poor little thing. If you have any NutriCal (can't remember what theequivalent to that is in the UK), I'd give her some to boost her immunesystem. 
Until you have a culture done, I wouldn't treat her for anything atthis point. There are different types of problems that can present thesame symptoms as Sniffles, that's why I'd have the culture done to knowexactly what you're dealing with.

Keep her eyes clean if you can. Don't know if she's sneezing a lot. Getthe impression that she is. If not, could be conjunctivitis, a blockedtear duct, etc.

You were right to separate her from the other rabbits. If it ispasteurella, it's very contagious and you definitely want to keep heraway from the others.

Keep us posted.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 23, 2005)

P.S. After you handle her, wash up and changeyour clothes before handling any of the other rabbits, just to be onthe safe side until you know what's going on with her.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'mglad you're taking her to the vet tomorrow. Poor little thing. If youhave any NutriCal (can't remember what the equivalent to that is in theUK), I'd give her some to boost her immune system.
> Until you have a culture done, I wouldn't treat her for anything atthis point. There are different types of problems that can present thesame symptoms as Sniffles, that's why I'd have the culture done to knowexactly what you're dealing with.
> 
> Keep her eyes clean if you can. Don't know if she's sneezing a lot. Getthe impression that she is. If not, could be conjunctivitis, a blockedtear duct, etc.
> ...


Thanks a lot Carolyn, i don't have anything like Nutrical unfortunatelybut i am keeping a good eye on her and hoping it isnt anything toserious. I only seperated her from Roxy last night so i am hoping thatRoxy is free from it - she seems ok thankfully but i will have to keepa check on her.
She has sneezed a few times but its more of a constant heavy wheezingthat shes doing - poor girl. She doesn't sound well at all.

leanne :?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 23, 2005)

Poor Little Girl. :sad:

I will pray very hard for her today, Leanne. I bet your a nervous wreck. My heart goes out to you. 

I'm sure you're doing everything you can. Make sure she stays nice andsnug and comfortable. Give her some kisses and hugs from me. I hate tohear a bunny is in distress.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Oct 23, 2005)

Could she have gotten something stuck up her nose?


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Could she have gotten something stuck up her nose?


I'll try and check


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Poor baby. Shelooks so miserable there. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts andprayers. Let us know how she's doing.

Raspberry


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks raspberry , she certainly is miserable! 

Just a thought, could it possibly affect the cats coz shes around themall then time now i have brought her inside and i dont want themcatching anything nasty ?

Leanne x


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Leanne, i don't have any advice but i do have lots of ray:ray:ray:

Nicole


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 24, 2005)

Poor Nibbles! I really hope she get's better soon.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you see the vet yet?

-Carolyn


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 24, 2005)

Not good news i'm afraid.
yes i went to the vet this morning and its either myxomatosis or asevere case of Pasteurella. Most likely pasteurella as their are noswellings (touch wood).
she has been given antibiotics which i will have to inject into hereveryday for 5 days. I also have to put her in her basket in a blackbag and fill it with steam 3 times a day - 20minutes each time. This isto help break down the discharge etc and to help her breathe.
I also have to frequently remove the discharge from her eyes and nosealong with making sure shes eating and drinking. she hadnt eaten sinceyesterday but i just managed to get her to eat a plate of grated carrotand a bit of her food :highfive: which is good news and shes alsodrinking. Just waiting for her to go to the toilet now onder:,

also i have to do the steam thing with roxy as the vet said she willmost likely already be infected even if just mildly and its worthmaking sure she doesnt get it.

I will keep you filled in but shes fighting this battle just like her dad fought against the face abscess!
Keep the prayers coming

Leanne x


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

Bless her heart. I'm so sorry to hear that that is the diagnosis. :sad:

Prayers will definitely continue, Leanne. 

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2005)

I really hope it's pasteurella as that at leastis treatable. It's good to hear that she's eating abit. Hopefully nobody else comes down with it.

ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh no! I hope all the treatments help her!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I am so sorry. You both have yourwork cut out to get her better. i will be praying for you -please let us know how things are going on!

Jan


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 24, 2005)

wow i have seen an improvement already

Her eyes and nose discharge have cleared up a fair bit, her wheezinghas gone down and she is happier already. Shes eatinglooooooooads!! But my only concern is that i haven't seen any poop in awhile. Any ideas?

Leanne x


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm glad she's feeling a little better, keep upthe good work. Keeping her moving is supposed to help loosen things up.Make sure she gets her fibre as well.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to hear she's improving Leanne. Sorry idon't know about the poops but i'm sure somebody will have some goodadvice on it.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 25, 2005)

*bump*

any ideas about the poop? shes peeing bbut still hasnt pooped.

Leanne x


----------



## Lissa (Oct 25, 2005)

How long has it been since she's pooped? Is she taking in any hay?


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 25, 2005)

Try giving her some pineapple or pinapple juice in a syringe.



Ed


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

How's the girl doing today? You mentioned seeing improvement yesterday .. hope its still increasing!! 

Sorry no ideas on the pooping except making sure she's getting plenty of hay to keep stuff moving along.

ill be saying prayers for the both of you tonight!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 26, 2005)

to be honest, she hasnt had all that much haysince she moved into the house so i will be SURE to give her more. Ifthat doesnt work, i will try the pineapple juice. It has been about 2days since she has pooped.
Although theres no discharge iin her eyes now, the fur aroundthe outside has gone hard and i am trying to bathe it so it will goback to normal, but its proving difficult, any ideas?
Shes doing quite well today, but she is making some noises. It isntwheezing like before but more like trying to blow her nose - itsdifficult to explain but shes still eating and drinking plenty. Shesalso real good with her injections and she has no problems with megiving them to her. I can certainly say its a lot easier than giving itorally to russel was.

Leanne


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2005)

Keep working the hard fur with warmcompresses. It'll come off, you just have to hold thecompresses on the area for a bit. 

Give the little one my love.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 27, 2005)

I hope your baby keeps gettingbetter. Giving a injection is probably easier thanin the mouth for a bunny. I wish I could give my son ainjection when he needs medicene.. He runs very fast when hesee's medicene. 

Cristy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 27, 2005)

We have poop!!:bunnydance:... and lots of it lol

we hav another vets visit moz so will let u no how things go!!

Leanne


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2005)

YAY. Well done Nibbles!! Poop is good.

So pleased to hear this Leanne :great:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

Yay for POOP!!!

Way to go, Nibbles and Leanne!

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Leanne, this is great news. Way to goNibbles. I have been following this thread with tears in my eyespraying that she will be ok. All of us here are praying for youboth.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yay Nibbles! Hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone, i think shes improving but she still wont open her eyes properly  wat could be causing this?
A picture of her eating this morning:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad to hear she's doing better!! Good job in taking care of her, she's lucky to have you!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Did the crust dry them shut? Were you able to get them clean?

-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 27, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote: *


> We have poop!!:bunnydance:... and lots of it lol
> 
> we hav another vets visit moz so will let u no how things go!!
> 
> Leanne


:groupparty::bunnydance::highfive::sunshine:


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 27, 2005)

I hope she just keeps getting better. I hope theeyes open better soon as well. Are they just crusted shut from all theweepy eye she had a couple days ago?


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 28, 2005)

Been back to the vets today. she is improving alot and has another weeks work of antibiotics and i have also beengiven some eye drops for her, they said i could put them round theyeyes too to help soften it and they should help clean it.

Her eyes arent crusted together but they dont open very far and arevery hard round the outside and other than that shes doing good

Leanne


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

So glad to hear Nibbles is on the mend!

Laura


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2005)

Great news Leanne.

Our Benji had a runny eyes (ended up being hay dust irritation) and we used saline solution to rinse them.

I would apply it over his eye and let it rundown.Iused gause pads to clean and dry ascottonballs can leave fibers behind that can add to theirritation.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, i am a bit annoyed. Yesterday they told uswe could get the eye drops today as they didnt have any in, so we wentto get them and they still dont have them so i cannot collect them tilmonday!! :X


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad to hear she is doing better Leanne. I hope they get the eyedrops to you soon.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 31, 2005)

Nibbles isnt doing very well at the moment. Hereyes will hardly open, she wont eat much and wen she tries, it makesher have a sneezing fit. So far today, i have done the steaming 3times, given her eye drops (which she was as good as gold having) andshes had the usual injection. I have tried to make her eat and shereally did try but found it difficult. 
Shes got a very blocked nose again, any ideas on how i can help to ease this? Is there any products i could use to help??
Leanne x


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2005)

Poor girl! Did your vet figure outexactly what was causing this? Did he do a culture to findout the exact bacteria? If not, then call him aboutit. It could be that the antibiotic is not the right one forthe job.

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/health/vet-talk/eyes.html

This article says to flush the tear ducts. It also says thatshaving the fur and anti-inflamatory treatments may be needed becausethe excess tears can irritate the skin.

For now, have you tried putting a warm, moist cloth on hereyes? It might help loosen up any crud or at least make herskin feel a little better.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 31, 2005)

*
naturestee wrote: *


> Poor girl! Didyour vet figure out exactly what was causing this? Did he doa culture to find out the exact bacteria? If not, then callhim about it. It could be that the antibiotic is not theright one for the job.
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/health/vet-talk/eyes.html
> 
> ...


No the vet didnt do a culture, we are going back on Friday so if thingsarent clearing up, i will ask him about it then. He said thathe thought it was a case of pasteurella and prescribed the antibioticsand eyedrops but today is the first day i have used the eye drops so itwll be a few days before i can really tel if they are working.
Thanks for the article, i will read that in a minute and what does it mean by flushing the tear ducts?

I am doing everything i can to help her at the moment including bathingher eyes but its very difficult but iwill be sure to try the warm clothagain.

Leanne x

p.s. any ideas about unblocking her nose?

edit: i got her too eat some apple which she really enjoyed


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good to hear she's eating. I'm not sure aboutunblocking her nose but when my cat had feline flu we were told thatlocking him in a cat carrier andthen puttingasteaming bowl of herbs afew feet away might help unblock his nose buti'm not sure if that would be ok for rabbits.:?Hope somebodyelse has some good advice.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Good to hear she's eating. I'm not sure about unblocking hernose but when my cat had feline flu we were told that locking him in acat carrier andthen puttinga steaming bowl of herbsafew feet away might help unblock his nose but i'm not sure if thatwould be ok for rabbits.:?Hope somebody else has some goodadvice.


Yeh thats what i have been doing a few times a day - withoutthe herbs. I lock her in a carrier in a black bag filled with steamfrom the kettle. It helps a little but shes still heavybreathing a lot.
Thanks
leanne


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 31, 2005)

when Eddy had a stuffy nose a few weeks ago myvet wouldnt see him because we didnt have money, so my hubby rubbedsome mentholatum on his fingers and put it by his nose. it made hisnose run a little so we got a washcloth wet with hot water and put somementholatum on it and put it a couple inches away from his nose. withina half hour his nose was clear. then we put up one of those machinesthat send out puffs of steam (cant think of what its called) we putwater and mentholatum in there and he would go lay by it when his nosewould stuff up. he was smart enough to figure out that would unplug hisnose. that might work for you too. my vet said that it may help to dothat but where they werent sure why he had a stuffy nose they wouldntgive me a 100 percent ok but it was my only choice at the time and itworked really well.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 3, 2005)

Went back to the vet.
Bad News.
Roxy and Nibbles have both been diagnosed with myxomatosis.

:tears2:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh God! I'm so sorry!!!! 

:sad: 

My heart goes out to you. I don't know what to say. How devastating.

:bigtears:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh, Leanne, I'm so sorry.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Did allyour buns get tested or just those two? Is there a way tomanage the disease?

:sad:

Again, I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 3, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. Did all your bunsget tested or just those two? Is there a way to manage thedisease?
> 
> :sad:
> 
> Again, I'm so, so sorry.


just those two got tested as they live together, none of theothers have any symptoms nor do they go near nibbles and roxy althoughi am sure to keep an eye out.

Actually i am very angry, our vet was away while we had a stand by vetfor the last few weeks. He diagnosed us with the wrong thing (snuffles)and gave us the wrong medication (which came to £40) and she hs been onit for nearly 2 weeks now,

theres a small chance some new medication she has been put on couldcure her but it is so bad it is unlikely and might have been caughtearlier if it wasnt for the other vet. Roxy's case is very minor at themoment - just a small bit of discharge round the eyes so she wasgivensome injections and hopefully will work through it.

I am going back to the vets on Saturday and have been told to prepare for the worst with Nibbles,

Leanne :?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I am so sorry to hear this. I knowthis year has been very bad for myxi. I am hoping and praying that theycan help them both ray:

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear it....praying for you and the buns...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh no! That's terrible Leanne, and poor Roxy too! I pray that they will both make it.ray:


----------



## JimD (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry 

Good thoughts and prayers sent ray:

~Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I am so sorry. My heart goesout to you, Nibbles and Roxy. We will be praying extra hard for you andyour girls.

Tina


----------



## liv4pete (Nov 3, 2005)

I am so sorry Leanne. I dont know what myxi isbut it doesnt sound to good. I will be praying that both nibbles androxy recover from this terrible illness. :sad:


----------



## Radar (Nov 3, 2005)

[align=center]MYXOMATOSIS HELP LINE[/align]


[align=left]*THINGS YOU CAN DO TO HELP.* 



[align=left]Use a small aromatherapy Oil burner in the room where yourrabbit is staying and burn a mix of 2 drops of eachEucalyptus, Tea Tree, and Elemi oil this will help the Rabbit to breathas the swelling around the nose can sometimes cause breathingdifficulties.
[/align]



[align=left]Put 2 drops of each of the oils mentioned above onto asmall cotton wool ball then place that near his or her cage over nightto aid them through the night not wanting to leave the burnerunattended and risk a fire.
[/align]



[align=left]Smear Vapor rub (Vicks or similar) onto a piece of card andplace on top of a hot water bottle, the heat will help the vapor riseinto the surroundings and this can help the breathing.
[/align]



[align=left]Place a saucer of water in the cage because sometimes theswelling around the mouth can make it sore for them to use their usualbottle, or if your Rabbit is a house Rabbit place several saucersaround on the floor in what ever room goes to give him plenty of chanceto drink.
[/align]



[align=left]Try to keep their eyes free from discharge by using lukewarm black tea or luke warm water and cotton buds (the kind forcleaning your ears) to very gently wipe with a rolling motion away thedischarge. If the eyes are too swollen and sore then wrap your bunny ina towel and place another on your lap then gently hold his or her eyeopen and get someone else to use cotton wall balls and soak them in theluke warm black tea then squeeze the cotton wall ball letting the teaflood the eye from one end and the white discharge will be washed outthe other end then using clean cotton wall balls with a little teaclean the rest of the face area near the eyes to soften the crustysores then when your rabbit washes he or she will get some of it off.

[/align]



[align=left]If your rabbit stops eating then you can try to feed himwith a mixture put through a blender or liquidizer made up ofthe following

1 part rabbit pellet (Excell) or some thing similar try to get a pellet with a good content of fibre
1 part pumpkin flesh
1 part unsweetened pineapple juice

mix together, then blend into a purée the pineapple juiceshould soften the pellets enough then with a large gauge syringeavailable from your vets or chemist feed this to your rabbit thisshould help keep his strength up.
[/align]



[align=left]If your vet gives you medicine that needs to be put in yourrabbits mouth try putting it on a cut up seedless grape our rabbitloves this and is now hooked on grapes. [/align]
[align=left]*General advice.*
Keep a check on your rabbit and their cage or hutch for any signsof fleas as rabbit fleas are one of the carriers of the virus also youcan use Vet kem Acclaim (which you should be able toget from your vets) to clean out your cage or hutch this helps controlthe chance of fleas. If you have cats or dogs then regularly check andtreat them for fleas because they can bring rabbit fleas home on themif they go out into the fields or gardens which have other rabbits in.In Europe the mosquitoes are a major vector of the virus in Britainthere is strong circumstantial evidence that mosquitoes or gnats cancarry the virus so just keep a good eye on your pet, also be aware thatif you get foxes in your garden at night looking for food they couldalso bring the fleas in to the area if they have been near rabbits thathave got the virus. Even if you live in a town area as we dowhich is very built up you may still get them as we do.[/align][/align]


----------



## Zee (Nov 3, 2005)

Leanne 

I've only just seen this update.  Oh honey I'm so sorry to hear this :hug:


Tina

Great advice :highfive:


----------



## JimD (Nov 3, 2005)

*Radar wrote:*


> Smear Vapor rub (Vicks or similar) onto a piece of card andplace on top of a hot water bottle, the heat will help the vapor riseinto the surroundings and this can help the breathing.


When I was a kid and got a cold, my Grams would take an empty coffeecan, put a tablespoon of Vick's in it, and then fill the can abouthalfway with boiling water. She would leave this on the night stand atnight to help with the congestion. It worked kind of like a vaporizor.

ray:

~Jim


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

That was Radar not me Zee.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I'm so sorry to hear about Nibblesand Roxy. I'll be praying that not only both will pullthrough, but also for the others not to get it too.

ray:


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Leanne what terrible news! 

I hope Nibbles and Roxy come through okay..

Ill be praying for you and all youre bunnies..

..and speaking of Vicks, they now make a Vicks plug-in .. you dont even need the humidifier anymore!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2005)

Thinking about you, Leanne.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the great advice. I will be sure to try a few things later.

They dnt seem to be any different today than yesterday unfortuntely andi have the vets first thing tomorrow morning so we'll have to see bythen,

Thanks for all the thoughts

leanne x


----------



## JimD (Nov 4, 2005)

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2005)

Thinking positive thoughts for you all today, Leanne

Jan


----------



## sunnybunny (Nov 4, 2005)

Sunny, the family and I will be thinking of Nibbles and praying for you guys.


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh Leanne, my heart goes out to you andyour babies, were your bunnies vaccinated against myxo? I know here inAustralia there is no vaccine against it which is just plain dumb, butanyway I hope that there is some sort of medication that you can getthat will help them.

I'd definately be talking to your regular vet when they return to work if I were you.

I sure will be thinking of you.

Goodluckurplepansy:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2005)

Dear Leanne,

You, Nibbles and Roxy have been on my mind all weekend. I knowyesterday you were meeting with the vet. Didn't want to write you thenbecause I wasn't sure you'd be up for responding. 

Just know that you and Nibbles are Roxy are continually in my thoughts and prayers.

ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry i havent written in a while.

The vet didnt put either of them down, although thats not to say theyare better. he explained that it can take three weeks to clear and thatif it were his rabbits, he'd keep trying with the treatment.so thats what we have decided to do. We have to take them into the veteveryother day for an injection and see how things go .

They are both eating and drinkin which is good(but Nibbles doesstruggle so i have to chop it up into small bits, she doesnt eat herregular food - just fruit and veg) , but Nibbles in particular stilllooks really bad (i will try and upload some pictures of them later)she has a lot of discharge coming from her nose and a bit from her eyestoo, she doesnt really open her eyes either. i have been told toregularly bathe them in salt water. I am also continuing tosteam them and its a lot of work but i am hoping it will pay off.

Leanne x


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 6, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> Oh Leanne, my heart goes out to you and your babies,were your bunnies vaccinated against myxo? I know here in Australiathere is no vaccine against it which is just plain dumb, but anyway Ihope that there is some sort of medication that you can get that willhelp them.
> 
> I'd definately be talking to your regular vet when they return to work if I were you.
> 
> ...



I think there is a vaccine against mycomatosis but none of my rabbitshave it as it is quite expensive but hopefully if they get throughthis, i will try and get them vaccined it the future.

I forgot to mention in my last post that the rabbits have fleas andthats what has caused myxomatosis. So i havetreated all 4 of my rabbitsfor fleas in hope this will help the problem and to prevent the otherrabbits from getting it.

Leanne x


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

No news is good news! dont forget that! as long as the situation is not declining its a good thing 

Oh I am so happy you have a compassionate vet that wants to go the hard route and treat the sickness so agressively!!

I will continue to keep NIbbles and Roxy and you in my prayers!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2005)

I, too, will continue to keep Nibbles, Roxy, and You in my thoughts and prayers.

Praying - so hard, Leanne. ray:

Keep your Hope alive.

:kiss:
-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2005)

You sound as though you have a good vet there,Leanne. It does take time, and hard work, with myxi, and I am so gladyou are giving it a try. Just remember, we are all here for you. I willbe keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers again.

Jan


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 7, 2005)

neither are doing good today. roxy has got a lotworse and refuses to eat. shes started the bad breathing and flincheswhen i touch her. Nibbles is not eatin either and is very quiet.
As far as the vets visit went, they just had their injection and not much elses was said.
leanne x


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Leanne.





Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you tried getting some food down them by syringing a slurry into them? 

So sorry to hear about all this....sending prayers your way....


----------



## Radar (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sure they're enterering the 'lumpy' phaseand don't want to be touched much, but I'd still recommend fussing overthem as much as possible. I keep hearing that they seem to dobetter when they're fussed over. 

I really hope they make it. ray:


----------



## JimD (Nov 9, 2005)

How are things going, Leanne?

ray:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 10, 2005)

Roxy passed away a few hours ago.

Nibbles is still fighting.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 10, 2005)

Heres a picture i thought i would put up!

Rest in peace Roxy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh no Leanne! Not Roxy! I'm so sorry. Come on Nibbles, keep fighting.ray:

RIP Roxy:bunnyangel:


----------



## Dozed (Nov 10, 2005)

:tears2:Keep us Posted on Nibbles... ray:

~Mandy

Bunny hugs from Bayle, Clo, and Shayze to you both!
RIP Roxy:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 10, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Roxy. :sad:I will keep up the prayers for Nibbles.


----------



## Zee (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh Leanne !

Im so sorry to hear about Roxy :tears2:

I will be keeping everthing crossed that Nibbles pulls through this for you.

Binky free Roxy, and keep her safe and warm Buck until the time is right for all to be reunited.

:angelandbunny:ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I am so very, very sorry. Poor little Roxy. I am praying hard for Nibbles to fight this. God Bless.

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost her. I'm praying for Nibbles to fight through this. You are in my thoughts.

Love from the Stee Stable

:rainbow:


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

oh my gosh I am so sorry to here about Roxy 

RIP Roxy and make sure you tell Buck Hello from all of us down here!

I will continue to keep NIbbles in my prayers!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 10, 2005)

ray:to you and yours,

with lots of love,

Nicole


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry 

Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers your way ray:


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 11, 2005)

im so sorry 

god bless you all and i no the angels will be looking after him 

varna *x*x*x*x*


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh Leanne, :sad:

I'm sosorry.



Roxy couldn't've had a more lovingmother and home than whatyou gave the little babe. My heart breaks for you.I can only imagine the worry you're going through withNibbles. 

Good Lord, I'm so very sorry. :rose:

With Deepest Sympathy,

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh no Leanne I am just catching this thread. What a terrible time you have had.

I am so sorry you have just lost Roxy. My heart aches for you I can't imagine what you must be going through right now.

I am praying for a fullrecovery with Nibbles.

You poor thing :bigtears:.

ray:

Vickie


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 11, 2005)

My heart is heavy with the thought that you havelost your beautiful bun Roxy.  I pray that poorlittle Nibbleswill recover. This has been sostressful and devestating to you. Do take care ofyourself. We are thinking positive and warmsthoughts for you at this difficult time.Hugs Beckie:tears2:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, hopefully nibbleswill come through. It sounds as though Roxi was in pain, and at leastin her passing she will no long feel any pain... My she hop and rompfreely on the other side of rainbow, and may you two be reunitedsomeday ..:rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roxy. I'll be thinking about Nibbles.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for everyones thoughts.

Unfortunately i dont think Nibbles will make it. if she does make itthrough the night, i am going to have her put to sleep in the morning,i cant stand to see her suffer. Shes bleeding loads from her stomachand her foot - not even sure why. She cant eat other than force feedwhich she hates and spits out. She doesnt really move, she cant openher eyes. Her bottom is very messy and she has black stuff by her noseas well as her teeth. I dont want to see her this way any more and so ibelieve it would be best to end this and for her and Roxy to betogether.

Leanne


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Big hug!:hug:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

My heart aches for you. 

:sad: You have no idea how sorry I am. You're doingthe right thing. How horrible to see her suffer.:tears2:

You love your babies so much, I can't imagine losing two within a week. 

I am So Sorry, Leanne. 

:rose: ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2005)

You will certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.

~Jim


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 11, 2005)

:tears2:Oh Leanne, words can't expresshow sorry I am. My heart truly goes out to you hun. How heartbreaking.If you need to talk pm me ok? Having lost Apollo I share you pain. Iwish I was there to give you a hug.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh....I am so sorry to hear this aboutNibbles. How painful it must be to you to see her likethis.  You have to do what you feel isbest for her and you. You and your bunny family will be inout thoughts. Take Care Beckie


----------



## Lissa (Nov 11, 2005)

How devastating. I'm in tears whilereading this thread. I cannot imagine the pain you're goingthrough. Please know that you've done all that you cando. You've done what anyone else here would havedone. My prayers to you and to Nibbles as well.:tears2:


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 11, 2005)

My deepest sympathy. I am soo sorry for your loss. 

It is soo hard to let them go. Bless your heart for thinking of thelittle sick onesneeds more than your need to keep her here.That is a brave heart and I think you aregivingthegreatest actof love by doing it. I have had to dothisa few times through the years and it never gets easier.

You are in my prayers and thoughtsray:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

:sad: My heart goes out to you hun, I am sorryto hear that nibbles condition is deterierating so rapidly hun. I willsay a prayer in hopes that her pain ends swiftly and that she suffersno more. May her and Roxy be reunited and play freely and without painat the end of the rainbow.


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

Lea Anne I am so sorry tohear this , I was so praying they wouldpull out of this , 

My heart is breaking for You ,such Hard decisions having tomake . I will keep You , Nibbles , and Roxy in my prayers .Sweety I just dont know what tosay .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nibbles. I'm praying for a miracle overnight. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm sorry Leanne. What aterrible disease it is and how you and your bunnies had tosuffer. Pray Nibbles doesn't get any worst.

Rainbows ray:


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 11, 2005)

My heart is with you right now as you go through this hard time with your girls. 

ray:

_______________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 12, 2005)

I wasnt able to get to the vets today and i wontbe able to tomorrow either. But Nibbles is still going, the bleedinghas stopped, does anyone have any idea what that could have been? Ihave managed to get her to eat a small bit of carrot and i force fedher through a syringe aswell, she is sooo skinny right now

also she has a clump of poop stuck to her bottom which i cant get off, does anyone have any help on how i could do this?

Even if she doesnt make it, i want to make her last few days in comfort so any help would be appreciated.

Leanne x


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roxy - Nibbles is inmy prayers. I'm only now getting to the board to do somereading and seeing this. 

Last week we lost two rabbits within a short time period - one due tokindling complications and the other one - well - we have oursuspicions but don't have actual proof. It was devestating -and we tried to fight it.

So I understand a bit of what you're going through - trying hard to fight for one while still grieving the loss of another.....

You're in my prayers...



Peg


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 12, 2005)

I would recommend taking the scissors and clipthe area on her bottom. Thank you for keeping us updated, and you bothare in my prayers as well as my thoughts.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 12, 2005)

I would try a very wet cloth if you don't feelits wise to put her thru soaking her bottom a bit to get the yucky poosoff...Poor girl...she sure is a fighter..

My heart goes out to you and both buns...your a wonderful bunny mom fordoing everything you can for them.....and I know they truly appreciateeverything you've done.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh Leanne, my heart breaks for you. SeeingNibbles like this must be so hard. She sure is made of strong stuff,bless her heart. I will continue to pray for you both

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 13, 2005)

How is Nibbles today?


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 13, 2005)

Shes not much different than yesterday today. Ihave fed her and everything else but she still so quiet. I managed toremove the main clump of poop using a wet cloth but shes still verymessy. Shes still wheezing etc but shes also still fighting for herselfsowe'll see how things go. I'm suprised shes got as far as she hasactually - shes had the disease for 3 weeks now and Roxy died afterhaving it for just over 1 week. Shes got the vets tomorrow so we'll seehow she is then when the decision will be made and i will keep youupdated.

leanne x


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2005)

C'mon Nibbles!! You can make it girl. We are all praying for you!

Good luck tomorrow Leanne. You will be in my thoughts!

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 13, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> Shes got the vets tomorrow so we'll see how she is then whenthe decision will be made and i will keep you updated.


Can the vet make a house visit? I'm just worried that the trip might be a little too much for her.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 13, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *RusselandRoxy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Shesgot the vets tomorrow so we'll see how she is then when the decisionwill be made and i will keep you updated.
> ...


I dont think that would be possible as we dont actually even have anapointment yet but she never seems to mind the visits to the vetsanyway so i dont think that will be too much of a problem but thanksfor pointing that out.

She has these fits -w ell i dont know how to explain them - but shejust starts sneezing and going mad for about 30 seconds and then goesback to normal. its realy hard to explain but during one of them shestarted walking round on her hind legs and took really long breathswith her head tilted backwards, does anyone have any ideas what thiscould be about?

Leanne x


----------



## Dozed (Nov 13, 2005)

Awwww... Poor baby!! Souds like she can't breath... her airways may be constricting. Could it be sezures???

Can bunnies get pneumonia?

Praying nibbles gets past all of this and makes it ... definately sounds like a fighter 

ray:
~Mandy


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds like she was trying to force air into herlittle lungs, it might be from the sickness that she has, or she mighthave a secondary infection starting in there. Please keep us posted onhow this little trooper is doing. Thoughts and healing prayers go outto little nibbles.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 14, 2005)

Thinking about you this morning Leanne and hoping that its good news from the vets. I hope theres more he can do for her.

Vickie


----------



## Lissa (Nov 14, 2005)

ray:


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2005)

ray:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 14, 2005)

ray: for both you and nibbles hun please keep us posted.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 14, 2005)

Nibbles was put down. :angel:


----------



## Lissa (Nov 14, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Leanne. 

I will keep youinmy prayers. 

Laura


----------



## Zee (Nov 14, 2005)

:rainbow::bigtears::angelandbunny:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 14, 2005)

I am so sorry for Nibbles....... 



I am crying as I read this . I am so sorry...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Nibbles. You've hadsuch a devastating time losing two bunnies in such a short period oftime. Our thoughts are with you in this difficulttime.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 14, 2005)

:bigtears: My heart goes out to you hun, but atleast now she is in no pain. May she cross the rainbow with no problem,and meet up with roxy.


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Leanne....

:jumpingbunny::rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry:tears2:, she will be with Roxy at rainbow bridge now.:rainbow::bunnyangel::rose:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I know this has been a rough time for you. :bigtears:


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 14, 2005)

This is so sad. I am sorry about Roxyand Nibbles. They were beautiful buns and I know that youloved them dearly. Just know that you did the best you couldfor them. I am sure that they knew how much you lovedthem. Hugs Beckie


----------



## sfritzp (Nov 14, 2005)

I am so sorry Leanne. You did your best for Nibbles.
God grant you peace of heart.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2005)

Leanne, I am so sorry. Both you and poor Nibblesfought so hard - myxi is such a horrible disease. At least she is in nopain now, and she and Roxy can binky free together. So sorry :sad:

Jan


----------



## snowball (Nov 15, 2005)

Leanne,

I am so very sorry that you have lost both of your bunnies, my heartreally goes out to you, as I type this, the tears are rolling down myface, you did everything possible for those two bunnies. Myxomatosis isa terrible terrible thing and so cruel and its unbelievable that it wascreated by humans because of the wild rabbits we have in England.

Take care you have been so brave, my thoughts are with you, and once again I am so very sorry

Sharon (England ) xx

:stork:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote: *


> Nibbles was put down. :angel:




Definitely a wise move and one that I'm sure Nibbles is gratefulfor. My heart goes out to you - the only one left inpainas Roxy and Nibbles know they'll see you again and aretogether with Buck Jones. 

I'm so very Very sorry, Leanne. :sad:

Know that you and yours are on my mind and in my prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## ChinaBun (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. 

Nancy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Yes it has been hard but its good to know that they are happy and together now, pain free.

To Roxy and Nibbles

Rest In Peace


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a picture i wanted to add of Roxy with herbabies, she was a great mum. i am just thankful i still get to seeNipper (one of the babies) who by the way is getting vaccined againstmyxi this week.

From left to right: Sebastian, Nibbles, Nipper and Roxy


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

Those pictures are so precious, and hard to see. :tears2:

They were so adorable. :bigtears:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Aww such beautiful pictures.:tears2:How are you doing Leanne? :hug:


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 15, 2005)

I am SO sorry this had to happen to you Leanne 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2005)

I am so sorry, Leanne. :tears2:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry Leanne...:bigtears:urplepansy:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry Leanne that Nibbles didn't make it either. How heartbreaking for you.

:bigtears:I have been thinking of how much of a good Mum thatRoxy was and remembering all the photos that you posted of her with herbabies.

I just can't imagine what you are going through to lose them both and you having to see them so poorly.

Sending thoughts and prayers.

Vickie


----------



## snowball (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello,

I just thought I would mention to the bunny lovers in England ( Idon'nt know if this effects any other country?) but there is anotherdisease in England (once again man made) called VHD that again can befatal - but you can get your bunnies vaccinated 

Hope you are ok Leanne, that was a beautiful picture of Roxy &amp; Nibbles

Take Care xx

Sharonink iris:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone, i have a picture i would like to post of Nibbles just before she died.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2005)

Both Nibbles and Roxy were so beautiful :tears2:

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Leanne, I'm not sure how I missed thisthread, but I am so terribly sorry. I cannot even imagine thepain of losing 2 babies in such a shortperiod.



You are in my prayers.

Jen


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 18, 2005)

To top of my week, my guinea pig toffee diedtoday - not sure how though. Shes the brown one. The white one,Marykate died a few months ago though.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh no, Leanne. I'm sorry aboutToffee. I'm so sorry for all the pain you're dealing withright now. 

Please take care of yourself.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## ariel (Nov 18, 2005)

Leanne, 

Thoughts are with you and yours, losing your loved ones is so very hard.

I wish there was something I could say, but I know nothing will take away your pain.
I'm here if you need a shoulder.

So sorry for you.

((((((hugs))))))
:rose:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2005)

i really do feel for you very much at themoment,it seems you have had it a bit tough,i dont know you but yourpost brought tears to my eyes,it was all very sad to read.

i was just thinking what would i do if i had to go through something like that.i would be totally shattered,just like you.

the myxi virus is such a horrible thing,a bunny should never have tosuffer such a horrific death,no matter it be a domesticated one or awild bunny.

its not fair that over here we are not allowed the vaccine for myxi,but the government have it in the palm of their hand:X.

im really very sorry for you having to watch your babiesdie that way,and now your sweet little piggie


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

My goodness, you've been through a lot lately.. I'm so sorry for all of your loss. urplepansy:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 19, 2005)

(((Leanne)))

I just wish there was something I could say to help you feel better...please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm just so very sorry for your loss....

:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh leanne, I can't believe the bad week you arehaving. I am so sorry. I hope that this is the end of it and thingsstart to take a turn for the better.

Jan


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks, yeah i am hoping things will turn forthe better too after the past few weeks. Apparently, in atown close by there is a very large outbreak of myxi and many of therabbits are dying. My old neighbours came round today as their rabbitdied at the weekend. they were going to give us their cage and thingsbut we didnt need them in the end due to the loss of our 3 animals.
Leanne


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, you have had a rough week...hang in there, it'll get better...sorry for your pain...


----------

